# Impossible de changer la cle WEP



## imonamac (2 Septembre 2008)

J'ai Free comme fournisseur d'acces internet chez moi, et j'ai aussi la carte WiFi qui se plug sur la Freebox (1er modele). Mon Mac est connecté en Ethernet mais j'ai activé le WiFi dans mes preferences pour que mon iPhone puisse en profiter et les amis qui viennent chez moi.
J'ai donc créé un nom de réseau dans preferences avancees de Reseau/Airport et une cle WPA2. Mais j'aimerais changer le mot de passe de cette cle je n'arrive pas. Il la garde toujours et ne tient pas compte de l'effacement ni meme en passant par le Trousseau de cle.
J'ai cree un autre reseau (nom different et mot de passe different) mais rien. 
Les deux apparaissent maintenant dans la fenetre avancee de Airport/Reseau et je n'arrive pas a en supprimer un. J'ai voulu tout effacer et recommencer a zero mais rien... j'ai envie de dire Why et Help... Je veux juste changer le mot de passe de mon reseau...


----------



## schwebb (4 Septembre 2008)

Sur les Livebox, il faut passer directement par la page d'administration de la box.

Ce ne serait pas pareil sur les Freebox, par hasard?


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas pareil sur les Freebox, par hasard?


Non. Les pages de configuration (routeur, Wifi, etc.) se trouvent... sur le site web de Free (énorme, non ? )


----------



## schwebb (4 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non. Les pages de configuration (routeur, Wifi, etc.) se trouvent... sur le site web de Free (énorme, non ? )



Très fort. :mouais:


----------

